# Lizenzverwaltung beim Media Player



## Miro? (4. April 2007)

ch hatte einige bezahlte Musikdownloads auf meinem Rechner (WMP). allerdings hatte ich vor kurzem einen mächtigen Absturz meines Betriebssystems und musste Windosw neu installiern, konnte aber vorher die gesamte Festplatte per Backup sichern.

*Nun die Frage: wo und unter welcher Dateibezeichnung hat WMP die vorhandenen Lizenzen gespeichert?
*
Kann ich diese nun im aktuellen WMP 11 wieder integrieren?
Benötige dringend Tipps, da ich diese "Schätzchen" nicht verlieren möchte, habe sie ja auch bezahlt.

Danke im Voraus für eure Hilfe

Miro


----------

